# soccer coach



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

is there a market in canada for soccer coaches to go over and coach


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

I know of a bunch of kids that take soccer during the spring/early summer and some adults that join but its definitely not like in europe.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

mcd1203 said:


> I know of a bunch of kids that take soccer during the spring/early summer and some adults that join but its definitely not like in europe.


iam a quaified coach so i can do it at high standard


----------



## limey65 (May 5, 2009)

*Coaching*



francisbl said:


> iam a quaified coach so i can do it at high standard


My husband is also qualified (in the UK) and coached for three years in Saudi for the National team. Here has got his team of U16's from the bottom to the top of the league but here in BC Canada he has to do everything voluntarily... that's where he is tonight!

There is a huge following here for junior soccer and also a training programme for coaching to their qualifications and standards. It's the same for doctors and engineers who come here - they have to work as taxi drivers until they pass the tests and even then its the Canadians who get the positions first and any immigrants are the first to be sacked from a position.

Sorry to be so depressing but that's the way it is!


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

I know nothing about the subject but it probably is not legally justified to sack them just because they are immigrants?Per the CIC website (and this could just be theory vs. reality), it says if you are a PR, you have the following rights. (Check the last one)...

As a permanent resident, you and your dependants have the right:

•To receive most social benefits that Canadian citizens receive, including health care coverage.
•To live, work or study anywhere in Canada.
•To apply for Canadian citizenship.
•To protection under Canadian law and the Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms 

Again, just seems wrong so I wanted to bring this out.


----------



## limey65 (May 5, 2009)

Newbie_Can_USA said:


> I know nothing about the subject but it probably is not legally justified to sack them just because they are immigrants?Per the CIC website (and this could just be theory vs. reality), it says if you are a PR, you have the following rights. (Check the last one)...
> 
> As a permanent resident, you and your dependants have the right:
> 
> ...


Well check out the stories from folk who have had this happen to them, or ask that question on another british expat forum


There have been lots of cases quoted, plus our friends here have had it happen to them a lot.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

limey65 said:


> Well check out the stories from folk who have had this happen to them, or ask that question on another british expat forum
> 
> 
> There have been lots of cases quoted, plus our friends here have had it happen to them a lot.


Well, there has to be some reason given for the rejection for promotion/or sacking (they cant say this was done cuz you are an immigrant..thats straight gronds for legal action); what I was trying to say is, with the rights that you have as a PR, there has got to be an avenue where you can appeal such decisions and some form of independent body determines its legality based on the facts, circumstances and reasons provided for the decision by the employer.

In most corporations, there is am ombudsman process where you can do this anonymously (dont suppose your husbands organization has such a process).

Sorry to hear that...


----------



## limey65 (May 5, 2009)

Newbie_Can_USA said:


> Well, there has to be some reason given for the rejection for promotion/or sacking (they cant say this was done cuz you are an immigrant..thats straight gronds for legal action); what I was trying to say is, with the rights that you have as a PR, there has got to be an avenue where you can appeal such decisions and some form of independent body determines its legality based on the facts, circumstances and reasons provided for the decision by the employer.
> 
> In most corporations, there is am ombudsman process where you can do this anonymously (dont suppose your husbands organization has such a process).
> 
> Sorry to hear that...


Seems to be last in first out - but if that doesn't apply then the immigrants go before Canadians.


----------

